# Round or Square Roof Boot



## kadesmith

Just curious what you guys think about pipe flashing. Do you prefer to use a round base, or a square base. Is it just preference on looks for you or why do you prefer your choice?


----------



## wfduggan

with pipe boots, they're all ugly in my book. comes down to supplier availibility and cost in my mind. on occasion I run into a situation where I am forced to use a square boot over a round boot because of a standing seam in the way or some other location based problem.


----------

